# Grilling corn on the cob questions



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

We have some corn cobs. We have never grilled corn on the cob. How long do I grill it? How far from the heat? Do I take off the silk and the husks? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2013)

Just throw it on the grill husk and all. I used to grill it until I tried the microwave. 4 minute per ear. Take it out and slice off the bottom, squeeze it and the cob will slide out with no silk. Too easy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, once you go nuke, you never go back!  That's how we do ours, perfect every time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2013)

We remove the husk and silk, rub with olive oil, and grill for about 8-10 minutes, turning occasionally, till it has nice grill marks. You can definitely do it in the microwave, but grilling adds that undeniable extra flavor.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Sep 23, 2013)

Soak for a few minutes.  Peel back the husk, remove the silk, brush it with a mild herb butter, (Pepper, red pepper or dried bell pepper)  Tie the husk back.  One tie at end is sufficient.  Grill or microwave.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 23, 2013)

If you are going to do it in the husks it is important to soak in water.  That way the husks won't burn.

You can remove the silk prior to grilling then pull the husks back up around the corn.

About 10 minutes - keep rolling them around on the grill.

If you are going to do it without the husks go with what GG said .. it's delicious either way !


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2013)

And yet another way that works...
Pull off the tuft of silk. It will burn anyway. Do the same with the loose leaves of husk. Now just put them on the rack over direct heat. The outer husk will burn, but it will take some time. The inner husk will not burn and is moist enough on its own there is no need to soak the corn. When it's done and you peel the husk the silk comes right off with a couple swipes of your hand, much easier than silking it ahead of time. And I cook mine until the husk is black, about twenty minutes maybe.
IMO nuked corn does not taste the same. I've started the grill simply to grill corn and nothing else. It picks up a wonderful flavor from the outer leaves of the husk that have burned.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We nuked them. I've done that before. I stripped all the leaves & silk and wrapped them in parchment paper.

Pac, when you grill them, is that on charcoal or with a gas grill?

We have more corn, so will be able to try more methods.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> And yet another way that works...
> Pull off the tuft of silk. It will burn anyway. Do the same with the loose leaves of husk. Now just put them on the rack over direct heat. The outer husk will burn, but it will take some time. The inner husk will not burn and is moist enough on its own there is no need to soak the corn. When it's done and you peel the husk the silk comes right off with a couple swipes of your hand, much easier than silking it ahead of time. And I cook mine until the husk is black, about twenty minutes maybe.
> IMO nuked corn does not taste the same. I've started the grill simply to grill corn and nothing else. It picks up a wonderful flavor from the outer leaves of the husk that have burned.




This is exactly right!!  I grill or boil.  Nuked corn is weird somehow... To me at least 

No need to soak or remove silk.

I just had my best ear of farmers market corn off the grill on sat!

I have both gas and charcoal and its the same on both


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 23, 2013)

pacanis said:


> And yet another way that works...
> Pull off the tuft of silk. It will burn anyway. Do the same with the loose leaves of husk. Now just put them on the rack over direct heat. The outer husk will burn, but it will take some time. The inner husk will not burn and is moist enough on its own there is no need to soak the corn. When it's done and you peel the husk the silk comes right off with a couple swipes of your hand, much easier than silking it ahead of time. And I cook mine until the husk is black, about twenty minutes maybe.
> IMO nuked corn does not taste the same. I've started the grill simply to grill corn and nothing else. It picks up a wonderful flavor from the outer leaves of the husk that have burned.



+1 This just how we do it.  

.40


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay then, next time it's on the grill with the husks on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks everyone. We nuked them. I've done that before. I stripped all the leaves & silk and wrapped them in parchment paper.
> 
> Pac, when you grill them, is that on charcoal or with a gas grill?
> 
> We have more corn, so will be able to try more methods.



Oh no, leave the husks on when you nuke, I pull off some of the tough outer husks and silk, wrap them in a damp paper towel, and nuke away.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, leave the husks on when you nuke, I pull off some of the tough outer husks and silk, wrap them in a damp paper towel, and nuke away.


Have you ever tried doing it with just a twist of parchment paper? I've nuked corn lots of times and haven't found it turned out any better other ways.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks everyone. We nuked them. I've done that before. I stripped all the leaves & silk and wrapped them in parchment paper.
> 
> Pac, when you grill them, is that on charcoal or with a gas grill?
> 
> We have more corn, so will be able to try more methods.


 
Either or. I do them this way on both, but the gasser gets fired up more than the charcoal grill.

Corn... better get it while you can. The season is all but over here  
Although the imported stuff was pretty good earlier in the year. Amazing that trucking business.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Have you ever tried doing it with just a twist of parchment paper? I've nuked corn lots of times and haven't found it turned out any better other ways.



I used to do that too, but it's so quick and easy just leaving it in the husk.  We had it that way many times this summer, don't even need to put it on a plate, just directly on the turntable.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I used to do that too, but it's so quick and easy just leaving it in the husk.  We had it that way many times this summer, don't even need to put it on a plate, just directly on the turntable.


It just seemed easier than finding a way to fasten the end. The leaves weren't covering the corn properly.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It just seemed easier than finding a way to fasten the end. The leaves weren't covering the corn properly.



Doesn't matter, I never fasten the end, and I can compost the container!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Doesn't matter, I never fasten the end, and I can compost the container!


I never fastened the end before, but the leaves *really* weren't covering the corn properly. You can compost parchment paper.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 24, 2013)

First, I pretend the corn is square, not round.  5 min's or so per side and turn opposites.  Med direct heat on the charcoal grill. My gasser gave its last gasp, but the method was the same, a little lower temp.   I don't have as much room on my weber if making multiple ears.  So after I pull whatever meat was grilled and is resting, that's when I throw the corn on. 

No pre soak.  Pull off exposed / outside silk and any loose leaves if you want.   Turn when outer leaves start to get dark tan/ brown.   Some kernals will be a bit caramelized when you serve.  I Like this part !!    
That's it.  

After I discovered I like grilled corn more than boiled, now I cook frozen corn in a little butter until it caramelizes too.   

In the microwave, off season,    is easy too.  Same method,but shorter cooking time.  You  can also lay ears in the oven 350 directly on an oven rack,  but I couldn't say how long.  

I saw this handy dandy video, or one like it.   This guy makes it look easy.  I don't find it always works, but maybe it's me.  I think he cuts off too much cob for demonstration.  Overall,yes.  The steaming/ cookng/ grilling loosens the silks in the husks and there is no need to think about picking them out.    Wear gloves when handling hot corn.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnBF6bv4Oe4


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2013)

Want another option?  Himself tried about 3 or 4 different ways this summer and his favorite was pretty easy.  Strip the corn naked like you're going to boil/steam it - save the husks.  Soak corn and husks in a bowl of water that goes out to the grill with you.  Lay corn on grill rack (we have a gas grill), cover with the wet husks, and close the grill lid.  Lift lid and rotate the corn every minute or two, splashing the reserved water if the husks look dry.  When some kernels on all sides of the ear are a bit charred remove the husks and grill with the lid up for about another minute to evaporate the water off.

He liked this method best because you don't have to do anything with the ears when they come in but put a bit of butter on them and chow down!  I thought they turned out good every way he did them - husks on, husks off, soaked or not.  If you are so inclined I would advise buying and grilling as much corn as you want so you have extra to freeze.  One time he did about 8 ears so we had enough to go with dinner (heck, the 8 ears could have BEEN dinner!) plus enough to cut off the cob and turn into a corn and black bean salad.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2013)

CG, I doubt I will be buying more corn. We can only find the two-coloured corn that they call peaches and cream. It's too sweet for our taste. Stirling picked up a dozen yellow corn while he was in Cornwall, ON, visiting his mum. She said they seldom get the yellow kind in the stores there any more.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 30, 2013)

We strip outs and grill it coated with butter.  We like the black grill marks.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 31, 2014)

The corn crop this season has been excellent.  We strip all the husk and silk away,  Get out just enough tin foil to wrap each corn around once.  First, we take a spatula and spread butter liberally on the tinfoil, then sprinkle salt and pepper on top of that to taste.  We put the wrapped corn on the covered grill and rotate it once.  As hot as my grill gets, it is done in about 10 minutes with very slight scorching which is the way we like it.  Pretty traditional  but we love how the tinfoil keep moisture in.


----------

